# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  أهم البنود التي تتضمنها الاتفاقية العراقية الأمريكية

## Sad Story

تشير مسودة الاتفاقية الأمنية بين الولايات المتحدة والعراق، التي نشرتها وسائل الإعلام العراقية الرسمية، إلى أن الغرض منها هو تحديد "الاحكام والمتطلبات الرئيسة التي تنظم الوجود المؤقت للقوات الاميركية في العراق وانشطتها فيه وانسحابها من العراق". 

هنا أهم البنود التي تتضمنها الاتفاقية العراقية الأمريكية في ما يتعلق بانسحاب القوات وضمان أمن العراق، حسب النص الذي نشره الإعلام الرسمي العراقي

حول انسحاب القوات الأميركية من العراق


تنسحب جميع قوات الولايات المتحدة من جميع الاراضي العراقية في موعد لا يتعدى 31 ديسمبر/كانون الاول عام 2011 ميلادي. 


تنسحب جميع قوات الولايات المتحدة المقاتلة من المدن والقرى والقصبات العراقية في موعد لا يتعدى تاريخ تولي قوات الامن العراقية كامل المسؤولية عن الامن في اي محافظة عراقية، على ان يكتمل انسحاب قوات الولايات المتحدة من الاماكن المذكورة اعلاه في موعد لا يتعدى 30 يونيو/حزيران عام 2009 ميلادي. 


تتمركز قوات الولايات المتحدة المقاتلة المنسحبة في المنشآت والمساحات المتفق عليها التي تقع خارج المدن والقرى والقصبات والتي سوف تحددها اللجنة المشتركة لتنسيق العمليات العسكرية . 


تعترف الولايات المتحدة بالحق السيادي لحكومة العراق في ان تطلب خروج قوات الولايات المتحدة من العراق في اي وقت. وتعترف حكومة العراق بالحق السيادي للولايات المتحدة في سحب قواتها من العراق في اي وقت. 


يتفق الطرفان على وضع آليات وترتيبات لتقليص عدد قوات الولايات المتحدة خلال المدد الزمنية المحددة، ويجب ان يتفقا على المواقع التي ستستقر فيها هذه القوات. 


ما يتعلق بردع المخاطر الامنية


عند نشوء اي خطر خارجي او داخلي ضد العراق او وقوع عدوان ما عليه، من شأنه انتهاك سيادته او استقلاله السياسي او وحدة اراضيه او مياهه او اجوائه، او تهديد نظامه الديمقراطي او مؤسساته المنتخبة، يقوم الطرفان، بناء على طلب من حكومة العراق، بالشروع فورا في مداولات ستراتيجية، وفقا لما قد يتفقان عليه فيما بينهما، وتتخذ الولايات المتحدة الاجراءات المناسبة، والتي تشمل الاجراءات الدبلوماسية او الاقتصادية او العسكرية او اي اجراء اخر، للتعامل مع مثل هذا التهديد. 


يوافق الطرفان على الاستمرار في تعاونهما الوثيق في تعزيز وإدامة المؤسسات العسكرية والامنية والمؤسسات السياسية والديمقراطية في العراق، بما في ذلك، وفق ما قد يتفقان عليه، التعاون في تدريب وتجهيز وتسليح قوات الامن العراقية، من اجل مكافحة الارهاب المحلي والدولي والجماعات الخارجة عن القانون، بناء على طلب من الحكومة العراقية. 


لا يجوز استخدام اراضي ومياه واجواء العراق ممرا او منطلقا لهجمات ضد دول اخرى. 


حول الولاية القضائية 


يكون للعراق الحق الاولي لممارسة الولاية القضائية على افراد قوات الولايات المتحدة وافراد العنصر المدني بشأن الجنايات الجسيمة والمتعمدة وطبقا للفقرة الثامنة حين ترتكب تلك الجنايات خارج المنشآت والمساحات المتفق عليها وخارج حالة الواجب. 


للعراق الحق الاولي لممارسة الولاية القضائية على المتعاقدين مع الولايات المتحدة ومستخدميهم. 


للولايات المتحدة الحق الاولي لممارسة الولاية القضائية على افراد قوات الولايات المتحدة وافراد العنصر المدني بشأن امور تقع داخل المنشآت والمساحات المتفق عليها واثناء تأدية الواجب خارج المنشآت والمساحات المتفق عليها. 


حول الاحتجاز


لا يجوز لقوات الولايات المتحدة توقيف اي شخص او القاء القبض عليه (باستثناء التوقيف او القاء القبض على عضو من قوات الولايات المتحدة او العنصر المدني) الا بموجب قرار عراقي. 


في حال قيام قوات الولايات المتحدة بتوقيف اشخاص او القاء القبض عليهم كما هو مرخص به في هذا الاتفاق او القانون العراقي، يجب تسليم هؤلاء الاشخاص الى السلطات العراقية المختصة خلال 24 ساعة. 


يجوز للسلطات العراقية ان تطلب المساعدة من قوات الولايات المتحدة لغرض توقيف افراد مطلوبين او القاء القبض عليهم. 


عند بدء تنفيذ هذا الاتفاق تقوم قوات الولايات المتحدة بتقديم المعلومات المتوفرة عن جميع الموقوفين لديها الى الحكومة العراقية. 


تصدر السلطات العراقية المختصة اوامر القاء قبض على المطلوبين منهم اصوليا. 


تقوم قوات الولايات المتحدة بالتنسيق الكامل والفعال مع الحكومة العراقية بتسليم المطلوبين منهم اليها وفق اوامر القاء قبض عراقية نافذة واطلاق سراح جميع الموقوفين الباقين بشكل منظم وآمن إلا اذا طلبت الحكومة العراقية خلاف ذلك. 


لا يجوز لقوات الولايات المتحدة تفتيش المنازل او العقارات الاخرى إلا بموجب أمر قضائي عراقي يصدر في هذا الصدد وبالتنسيق الكامل مع السلطات العراقية المختصة، باستثناء الحالات التي تدور فيها عمليات قتال فعلية. 


عن تطبيق الفصل السابع من قرار مجلس الأمن الخاص بالعراق 


من حق حكومة العراق ان لا تطلب تجديد الولاية والتفويض الممنوحين للقوات متعددة الجنسية بمقتضى الفصل السابع المتضمن في قرار مجلس الامن الدولي رقم 1790 (2007)، وهو التفويض الذي تنتهي صلاحيته يوم 31 ديسمبر/كانون الاول عام 2008. 


مع انهاء العمل يوم 31 ديسمبر/ كانون الاول 2008 بالولاية والتفويض الممنوحين للقوات متعددة الجنسية بمقتضى الفصل السابع المتضمن في قرار مجلس الامن الدولي رقم 1790 (2007)، ينبغي أن يسترد العراق مكانته القانونية والدولية التي كان يتمتع بها قبل تبني قرار مجلس الامن الدولي رقم 661 (1990)> 


الولايات المتحدة يجب ان تساعد العراق على اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لتحقيق ذلك بحلول يوم 31 ديسمبر/كانون الاول عام 2008. 


عن الأصول والعملة العراقية والصرف الأجنبي


لتمكين العراق من الاستمرار في تنمية نظامه الاقتصادي الوطني عن طريق إعادة تأهيل البنى التحتية الاقتصادية العراقية، وكذلك توفير الخدمات الحيوية الاساسية للشعب العراقي، وللاستمرار في الحفاظ على موارد العراق من البترول والغاز والحفاظ كذلك على اصوله المالية والاقتصادية في الخارج، بما في ذلك صندوق التنمية للعراق. 


لقوات الولايات المتحدة حق استخدام اي مبلغ من النقد بالعملة الاميركية او المستندات المالية المحددة قيمتها بالعملة الاميركية لاغراض هذا الاتفاق حصرا .ويكون استخدام قوات الولايات المتحدة للعملة العراقية والمصارف الخاصة وفقا للقوانين العراقية. 


لايجوز لقوات الولايات المتحدة تصدير العملة العراقية من العراق، وعليها اتخاذ الاجراءات الكفيلة لتأمين عدم قيام افراد قوات الولايات المتحدة وافراد العنصر المدني والمتعاقدين مع الولايات المتحدة ومستخدمي المتعاقدين مع الولايات المتحدة بتصدير العملة العراقية من العراق. 


مستقبل المنطقة الخضراء


عند بدء نفاذ هذا الاتفاق تتولى الحكومة العراقية المسؤولية الكاملة عن المنطقة الخضراء. 


قد تطلب من قوات الولايات المتحدة دعما محددا ومؤقتا للسلطات العراقية في المهمة المتعلقة بالامن في المنطقة الخضراء، وعند تقديم مثل هكذا طلب تقوم السلطات العراقية ذات الصلة بالعمل بصورة مشتركة مع قوات الولايات المتحدة بشأن الامن في المنطقة الخضراء خلال الفترة الزمنية التي تحددها الحكومة العراقية. 


مدة سريان مفعول الاتفاقية


يكون هذا الاتفاق ساري المفعول لفترة ثلاث سنوات، ما لم يتم انهاء العمل به من قبل احد الطرفين قبل انتهاء تلك الفترة عملا بالفقرة 3 من هذه المادة. 


لا يعدل هذا الاتفاق الا بموافقة الطرفين رسميا وخطيا وفق الاجراءات الدستورية السارية في البلدين. 


ينتهي العمل بهذا الاتفاق بعد مرور سنة واحدة من استلام احد الطرفين من الطرف الاخر اخطارا خطيا بذلك. 


المصدر

----------

